# N00b road trip Ontario to Florida



## Spacescum (Feb 3, 2017)

No shame in my game 2 noobs about to drive down from Ontario to Florida in a ford ranger no rubbertramp exp just wondering if any veterans have any tips, suggestions etc also if anyone has free driveway space between ont and fl hit me up a pm that would be rad & appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

why on earth would you want to go to florida?


----------



## Spacescum (Feb 4, 2017)

trust me going south is last on my list especially Florida (the us scares the shit out of me) plus Its his truck/his plan so im just going along for the ride. He races motorcross I think he wants to go check out some tracks he has heard about in florida to get some extra practice in the off season since its snowy up here.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 4, 2017)

Spacescum said:


> trust me going south is last on my list especially Florida (the us scares the shit out of me) plus Its his truck/his plan so im just going along for the ride. He races motorcross I think he wants to go check out some tracks he has heard about in florida to get some extra practice in the off season since its snowy up here.



ah right on. safe travels!


----------



## Spacescum (Feb 4, 2017)

thanks eh bud


----------



## Tude (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi there and welcome to STP. i'm hitting Clearwater in a couple months but anyway - when are you leaving and how are you traveling hwy wise. I'm a couch in Rochester NY and there may be others along your way too. So what is your route?


----------



## freegander (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah, what's your route? I've got a couch off of 75 in Kentucky.


----------



## Spacescum (Feb 9, 2017)

unfortunately my friend couldn't get his passport in time  him being the owner of the vehicle, the trip was cancelled. but i am still adventuring out west from Ontario to BC this spring/summer, if any of you find yourself's up north don't hesitate to send a message. 

thanks for the support - enjoy


----------

